
Guy Retweets Particularly Entitled Christmas Tweets, Becomes A Phenomenon - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/26/wtf-i-wanted-an-iphone/
======
thelongkahn
Is this a "this generation is so spoiled" article? I got an iPad that I didn't
want, didn't ask for, and it's engraved with my name so I can't very well sell
it. What do I get for being the spoiled generation outlier? Do I get to keep
it guilt free?

~~~
sp332
Nope, being spoiled is getting lots of stuff. Nothing wrong with that. This
article is about expecting, demanding, or thinking you deserve lots of stuff.
That's "entitlement".

